# Bloch 131 cut away drawing



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2009)

Do any of you fine gentlemen have, or know where I can get, a copy of the Bloch 131 cut-away drawing that is shown in the following build link?

Bloch 131

Perhaps one of our French brethren?

Capt. Vick


----------



## Tzaw1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Accidentaly I found this.
Avions No 02, pages 38-39


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

Nicely done TZ.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2010)

TZ,

Thanks brother! That's the one! 

You saved my post from lonely oblivion!

And the additional information is just icing on the cake! 8)

Thanks again, Jim


----------

